# Finished up my animated crypt



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

I finally had some time to paint the entire crypt this past weekend. While its finished I may add a few more things to it on the big night such as a light inside of it and a fog machine if I can make it fit!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Oh man...That's awesome! 
Real nice work on that prop Bigant!
It looks real sitting on the ground. That thing can be used anywhere and easily set up. I really like that!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It really does look as if it's in the ground. I hope folks take the time to look at this on the big night and give it the attention it deserves.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

its going to be part of a funeral scene I have planned to be near the sidewalk kind of away from everything else. The picture frame is going to be at the head of the crypt along with a few black rose wreathes!!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Nice crypt, BigAnt. I dig it. Speaking of digging, why not dig a hole down through your sod for the fog machine? Save the sod and no one will know the difference by Thanksgiving...


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I think I'd let the grass grow fairly long, at least where the crypt will be. Longer grass makes it easier to hide things and makes it appear as though the crypt has been there for a long time. If fog isn't possible, maybe just using some "angel hair"/spun glass with the "eyes" stuck in it. It takes no electricity, and creates no heat or noise. Cheap to try, and who knows, you may actually like it!
This prop looks great though.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks great. If you can work the light and fog it will really pop. Are you planning any grinding stone sound effects to go with it?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Total Hot prop!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Thats pretty cool, subtle and cool. I would definately add at least the light so you can see it spilling out when the lid moves. Is it made out of wood or foam?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

this thing rocks.....love it............


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really nice prop! The movement is spot on; not too fast, just very creepy. Great job!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice. What type of motor did you use on it?

Also, I subbed you.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Very subtle and extremely creepy! LOVE it.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

beautiful job... and the movement is creeepy.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

kprimm said:


> Thats pretty cool, subtle and cool. I would definately add at least the light so you can see it spilling out when the lid moves. Is it made out of wood or foam?


Thanks! The main section is made out of 2x4s and the top moving section is made out of a wooden frame with a foam piece on top to keep the weight down so it can move easier!

Yeah I will put a light in it and will also probably add a stone on stone sound effect as well.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Here is the video showing the motor I used and the inner workings


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very cool looks like it's been there awhile....just might steal this ;-)


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

looks SWEET!


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

Are you going to have something coming out of the crack?????


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That looks like it's been around for years and years! I showed my hubby and he asked if it was partially buried! Super job. I would like to see it with the light for sure and maybe fog?????


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks great. Love the movement. I can see it now with a bit of a glow inside, fog all around...nice!


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Very cool. It would be neat if you could have a burst of fog come out of it when the lid opens.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome crypt. Nice motion.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Looks great!! You can or attach a plastic pipe to fogger so it fits underneath you can dig a small groove for it . That way the fogger can be at a distance away from it away from sight but enough that you can refill with fog juice etc....


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone! The idea of using a fog machine a distance away and a tube coming from it to the crypt has been one I keep tossing around in my head. Im also looking at all of my lighting options


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

LOL! That is OMG! SOOOOO COOL! AWESOME JOB ANT!!!!!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

A dim light might give it enough visibility at night and add to the creepy factor.

Great job on this. Nice, smooth movement.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

That looks awesome. You did a great job making it look real. I hope it gets a lot of good comments on Halloween.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks I really hope people enjoy it this year!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very cool!


----------

